# TRUCUT has been sold off to Midwest Equipment



## Guest (Jan 12, 2022)

FYI Trucut mowers and the manufacturing of such have been sold to Midwest Equipment Manufacturing. They are in the process of moving from Cali to Indiana at this time.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> FYI Trucut mowers and the manufacturing of such have been sold to Midwest Equipment Manufacturing. They are in the process of moving from Cali to Indiana at this time.


I wonder how much the recent California mower law affected this decision?

The Baroness North American HQ is located in Richmond, CA! :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2022)

Might have had something to do with it much like the recent move of certain gun manufacturers from Boston. Mass. to Tennessee &#128521;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This was from @Reelrollers newsletter:



> THERE'S NEW OWNERSHIP AT TRU-CUT
> Perhaps you've heard the news: Tru-Cut was recently purchased. We've had several conversations with the new owners of Tru Cut and we're super excited about the future. The new company, Midwest Equipment Manufacturing, owns about 7 other outdoor power equipment companies, which results in a superior level of design and manufacturing.
> 
> Due to the transition from California to Indiana, they've lost about three months in normal off-season production. Mowers will be coming off the manufacturing line daily, however, their primary focus has to be on their flagship model, the 27" commercial mower.
> ...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I hope their superior level of design comes up with an improved reel to bedknife adjustment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2022)

I'd assume Midwest will be implementing their own in-house engine powerplant for these mowers..as they're in the small engine biz as well. Think Ironton/predator..no Honda replacements that I can foresee.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> I'd assume Midwest will be implementing their own in-house engine powerplant for these mowers..as they're in the small engine biz as well. Think Ironton/predator..no Honda replacements that I can foresee.


Ah, I didn't know that.

This must have been Lee's subtle way of saying that...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> I'd assume Midwest will be implementing their own in-house engine powerplant for these mowers..as they're in the small engine biz as well. Think Ironton/predator..no Honda replacements that I can foresee.


I was considering buying a Honda GX120 to replace the tired unit on my Jake (knock knock, who's there? Rod Bearings!) but not the easiest thing to find at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2022)

Not to mention an arm and leg IF not on backorder..


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Ware said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd assume Midwest will be implementing their own in-house engine powerplant for these mowers..as they're in the small engine biz as well. Think Ironton/predator..no Honda replacements that I can foresee.
> ...


Lol. It's tough to be subtle when you put it in writing so I like to use picture or calligraphy when possible.

I just received a Tru Cut with their American made, American built Champ FX200 and they didn't take any cost saving short cuts. All the same features and HD construction of the Honda GX160 except with more HP and torque.

We're going to run it side by side with the Honda. I do love the color scheme of the Honda GX on the Tru cut though…


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

200 cc and electric start sounds good..will have see long term how they hold up.yup gonna miss the old red and white


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm curious to how all this is going to work itself out. Hopefully they come out the other side better off and maybe update a few things in the process. It would be great if they could figure out a way to bring the price down a little bit to help get more people into reel mowing.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Maybe have a "entry level" model cheaper steel/aluminum parts. Guess we will see what they have in store for buyers.


----------

